# Received replacement 501, can I sell it?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

I just received a refurbished 501 to replace my broken, out-of-warranty old 501. I could not wait to watch my football for it to arrive, however, and I purchased a 508 receiver in the meantime. Apparently the 90 warranty will not transfer to a new owner, so my question is, "How can I easily test this receiver to make certain it work before I sell it?" I do not have the wiring for a second receiver hookup. Will my 508 recordings get lost if I switch it off o my account? It is still in the box, unopened, from Dish. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

--Mark


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You can plug it into your existing cabling and see a few "barker" channels if you have not yet removed it from your account. It will not affect your 508 to do this.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Like Darrell said, plug it in and make sure the barker channels work. Also do a little recording if possible to make sure the PTV functions work.

When you sell it, tell the buyer that it's a re-furbished unit and suggest to them that they call Dish and sign up for the $1.99 a month extended warranty program. This will cover them in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I will give you $160 plus actual shipping. I have the system warranty and am looking for one.


Please let me know. I want if for a spare bedcroom, dont need the hugh hard drive


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *I will give you $160 plus actual shipping. I have the system warranty and am looking for one.
> 
> Please let me know. I want if for a spare bedcroom, dont need the hugh hard drive *


I appreciate the offer, but I have been seeing them going for about $225 on Ebay recently, so I was planning on putting it up for sale there. I hate to sound greedy, but I have to try to make up a bit of the 508. (My old 501 died three weeks out of warranty).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Why are ebay prices of so much so high. I see things selling there for way more than the real cost, sometimes more than retail.

I dont blame you for wanting top dollar, I will increase my offer to $200

I am planning on selling off my old system and am trying to replace all my old receivers with dish pro ones.

Dont want to use those legacy adapters.. Costcos around here arent selling the 508 and E is still upgrading some with 501s. I want to save my one upgradre for a 508


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Is this website for real? If I am reading this correctly they are selling 508's for $118.95.

http://www.allsat.com/508.shtml


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

That price is good ONLY for new subscribers - for current subscribers, click on the link and you'll find the 508 listed for $279.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by llunken777 _
> *Is this website for real? If I am reading this correctly they are selling 508's for $118.95.
> 
> http://www.allsat.com/508.shtml *


Yes it is real, if you are a new subscriber. Current customers do not get the discounted prices.


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------

